# New Transformers trailer is out!



## MagicBreaker (Dec 20, 2006)

Damn... all I can say that I'm very impressed. Looking forward to 7/24/07.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 20, 2006)

THAT was sweet.

Had to watch that again. THAT was doubly sweet. The Transformers will DEFINITELY rock.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 20, 2006)

Man, Tranformers is the most badass thing ever.


----------



## Timur Lane (Dec 20, 2006)

I am not a big Transformers fan, but if they decided to put The Touch in there then its a must see for me.


----------



## game2005 (Dec 20, 2006)

Looks awesome indeed!  But they should let us see Optimus Prime face to face.  He only appeared for a short while and unclear also.


----------



## Brandt (Dec 20, 2006)

Okay... let me let that sink in...

That was _awesome!_ Damn, I'm going to have to watch that again.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 20, 2006)

Omg....never in my life would i think to say this....but transformers the movie...looks sick...


----------



## Gyokusai (Dec 20, 2006)

That trailer was awesome but I got the feeling that they're aiming the movie towards an older audience...Seems a lot darker...


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 20, 2006)

noxname said:


> I am not a big Transformers fan, but if they decided to put The Touch in there then its a must see for me.



Stan Bush (The Touch was by him) did make a new song for this movie, but it's still yet confirmed if Micheal Bay will use it.  

Anyways the trailer was fuckin sweet and gave me better opinions on this movie than I did when the concept art of the robots were leaked.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 20, 2006)

Gyokusai said:


> That trailer was awesome but I got the feeling that they're aiming the movie towards an older audience...Seems a lot darker...



Hell i'm all for it, shit was hot.


----------



## Rukie (Dec 20, 2006)

DAMN that looks like an awesome movie. Never been that big of a fan, but the movie looks awesome. I just wish we could've heard some of the voices.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 20, 2006)

Interesting. Seems a lot darker in tone then any transformers series (save Beast Machines maybe) ever was.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 20, 2006)

well that was good trailer the transformers it has come so far since the original movie from my childhood but its good maybe itll be something ill watch


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 20, 2006)

It'll be lucky if it live up to the reputation of Starship Troopers.

...

You heard me.


----------



## UltraJounin (Dec 20, 2006)

HD link in case anyone really needs it 

[War of the Green Lanterns]


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm not a big Transformers fan, but dude, that looks fuckin awesome as hell. Glad to see that Steven Spielberg is involved in this too.


----------



## olaf (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm not a fan but that looked really good. I would be glad if film would be aimed l'il higher than adience 10 years and younger


----------



## Rock-Lee (Dec 20, 2006)

holy shit... thats the most badass trailer i have ever seen..... man.... that movie is gonna be so goddamn cool....


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (Dec 20, 2006)

Uh-oh.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 20, 2006)

DeepThought said:


> It'll be lucky if it live up to the reputation of Starship Troopers.
> 
> ...
> 
> You heard me.



...Starship sucked, always will...


----------



## EXhack (Dec 20, 2006)

There is a god!


----------



## Gene (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow. This movie actually looks like it could be pretty good.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Dec 20, 2006)

Transformers are hiding in my pool


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2006)

Looks alright. I see they are taking a more realistic robot approach to it, instead of the cartoony stuff.

Not bad, I suppose. At least Optimus Prime is not something gay, like a HUMMER.


----------



## Iria (Dec 20, 2006)

dragonbattousai said:


> Stan Bush (The Touch was by him) did make a new song for this movie, but it's still yet confirmed if Micheal Bay will use it.
> 
> Anyways the trailer was fuckin sweet and gave me better opinions on this movie than I did when the concept art of the robots were leaked.



Holy shite I hope they use it! 

Movie looks like its going to be good...


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 20, 2006)

looks nicer than I expect


----------



## Kisame. (Dec 20, 2006)

mug is looking lovely


----------



## Brandt (Dec 20, 2006)

Quicktime HD trailers (Quicktime Teaser) are out on Movie-List if you want to download the trailers:


----------



## Kero-Chan (Dec 20, 2006)

I cant wait to watch it, I dont care if they think Transformers are for kids, this will be top 5 in the Box Office, I promise you.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 20, 2006)

The kids who watched Transformers are "grown-ups" now. It would be a rather bad choice to target a younger audience with this movie when it's the older fans who'll be looking forward to watching it and hoping for a bit of nostalgia.


----------



## Hat Hair (Dec 20, 2006)

While none of this means it'll actually be a good movie, when has that ever stopped people from pushing it to #1 at the box office ? In other words, I'm hyped enough not to care whether it sucks or not. I think the numbers should be good, though, with the people that complain "this isn't Generation 1 !!" being comparable to the people that complained about Spiderman having organic webbing.

But now I want a robot for Christmas... and I won't get one.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 21, 2006)

correct

this movie is directed at older audience it seems.

ALOT darker " evilish " transformers 

awsome nonetheless , I will be watching this.


----------



## Brandt (Dec 21, 2006)

Hat Hair said:


> While none of this means it'll actually be a good movie, when has that ever stopped people from pushing it to #1 at the box office ? In other words, I'm hyped enough not to care whether it sucks or not. I think the numbers should be good, though, with the people that complain "this isn't Generation 1 !!" being comparable to the people that complained about Spiderman having organic webbing.
> 
> But now I want a robot for Christmas... and I won't get one.



True. It's funny, really. I've been browsing a couple of forums and they (being the harsh critics and loyalists) still think this movie will suck. Okay, so maybe the story and plot will blow, but that won't necessarily stop it from being #1. The loyalists want it old school, but they have to realise that this is "now" and not "then". People these days likely want to watch something that will appeal to them and look modern. I don't think blocky Transformers will look appealing on the big screen compared to this new, organic look.


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 21, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> correct
> 
> this movie is directed at older audience it seems.
> 
> ...



*cough*Decepticons*cough* While a fan im not going into this expecting pure old school transformers i will go with their memory and watch a live action movie in their name and hoping in the last ditch battle with Megatron and Optimus "The Touch" starts playing.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 21, 2006)

OMFG WTF 

IS THAT A TRANSFORMER I SEE BEFORE ME?

WTF IS THAT SHIZZLE? THAT BETTER NOT HAVE BEEN SCORPONOK THAT WAS ABOUT TO PWN THOSE SOLDIERS. THEY LOOK NOTHING LIKE TRANSFORMERS

AND THERE'S NO GRIMLOCK GOD CURSE IT

I'LL STILL WATCH YOUR FILM MICHAEL BUT YOU BETTER WATCH OUT


----------



## Kisame. (Dec 21, 2006)

> THAT BETTER NOT HAVE BEEN SCORPONOK THAT WAS ABOUT TO PWN THOSE SOLDIERS.


theres no predacons in this movie. only decepticons and autobots.


----------



## Nexas (Dec 21, 2006)

I like it how it says "A* Micheal Bay* film" like he's some sort of really big director.


----------



## Hat Hair (Dec 21, 2006)

Who else were they going to give the cred to, Shia LaBeef ?


----------



## Dave (Dec 21, 2006)

i just saw this and i cant WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 21, 2006)

Kisame said:


> theres no predacons in this movie. only decepticons and autobots.



Noob

The Scorponok I was referring to was the Citybot, rival to Fortress Maximus


----------



## Kisame. (Dec 21, 2006)

> The Scorponok I was referring to was the Citybot, rival to Fortress Maximus


 
he stil isnt a decepticon newb


----------



## MasterFox (Dec 21, 2006)

This trailer sure is looking good, I just hope the plot is worthwhile.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 21, 2006)

Kisame said:


> he stil isnt a decepticon newb



Noob 

Look at 

Gai > Kisame

Always


----------



## Ash (Dec 21, 2006)

Looks sweet!


----------



## Kisame. (Dec 21, 2006)

> Screenwriter  indicated that this Scorponok will be conceptually closer to the _Beast Wars_ character than the original


 
That means he is a ...PREDACONNNNNN


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 21, 2006)

Kisame said:


> That means he is a ...PREDACONNNNNN



And that's why it's Ishida level fail


----------



## blueradio (Dec 22, 2006)

transformers are serious fucking business.


----------



## All Things Evil (Dec 24, 2006)

Found a pic of Optimus...I think this is how he looks in the movie except he will seem bigger and cleaner or more realistic in the movie.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 24, 2006)

Oh yes, this movie is going to kill. Micheal Bay is the action pheen of directors.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 24, 2006)

OMG, I used to watch Transformers when I was like 6 years old (the Beast one though) until they made it in a cartoon. I wonder if Optimus Prime is a hummer or a firetruck in this one. I wonder which decepticon is the jet...

Since Scorponok looks like a scorpion in the film, maybe they can add in an autobot like... Rattrap or something. xD

Edit: Darn, there only using Generation 1 autobots.


----------



## O-ushi (Dec 24, 2006)

If you guys see the same trailer on the Transformers Movie website you hear the quote "Freedom is the right of all sentient beings" near the end of the trailer.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 24, 2006)

Yep. Already checked that out after reading about it elsewhere.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 24, 2006)

Very nice trailer.

Now I'm hyped.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 25, 2006)

The fact it lacks Dinobots is major level suckage. It's really just going to be a real action movie of a Transformers season 1 episode


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 25, 2006)

I wasnt so sure about teh movie. But after i saw a glimpse of teh trailer, it made me go in2 Hard Gay mode


----------



## Michael Jordan (Dec 27, 2006)

Optimus Prime = Ownage haha


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 28, 2006)

I guess I'm looking forward to it but still it's being directed by Micheal Bay not a big fan of his style over substance films.

Remember Pearl Harbor? Yeah thank him for doing that.


----------



## Delaney (Dec 28, 2006)

The film should be pretty damn good, if the trailer is anything to go by. I'm impressed.


----------



## R3DL1NE (Jan 1, 2007)

Initially when I heard they were making a transformers movie I thought it was going to be dumb but the trailer really peaked my interest. I'll be seeing that in July


----------



## keiiya (Jan 7, 2007)

It seems to have a *dark *and _scary _edge to it. I feel all nostalgic.


----------



## mosdvious1 (Jan 8, 2007)

sweet, it's looks awesome, I just recently got the remastered Animated movie, i haven't opened it yet but from what i've read in the back there's interviews with the directors of the live action film im excited.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 8, 2007)

Sometimes I have no faith in trailers, they can be real deceptive and just give like a highlight clip of the whole movie.


----------



## Spike (Jan 8, 2007)

From what I can tell the Transformers don't look as they should. They look too much like "Alien" or something like that, not good at all.  But I'm still going to watch the shit out of this movie!


----------



## MagicBreaker (Apr 2, 2007)

Anyone already check out the new pics and trailers? They look freakin amazing. 


Prime vs Bonecrusher 


Bonecrusher
Link removed

Barricade
Link removed

Starscream
 (credit to Spider for making this)

Two movie trailers
things never heard


----------



## Qrαhms (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm gonna fall in love with Transformers all over again!!

Do they have Star Saber?


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 3, 2007)

ha lol i cant wait...lol I saw the commercial on tv today =P


----------



## X (Apr 3, 2007)

Beautiful, just beautiful. AM looking forward to this one!


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 3, 2007)

MagicBreaker said:


> Anyone already check out the new pics and trailers? They look freakin amazing.
> 
> 
> Prime vs Bonecrusher



wat is the guy in the semi truck in the drivers seat doing??


----------



## Dr@gon_Archer (Apr 4, 2007)

dear god transformers is the shiznit, and theguy from the original movie is gonna play optimus prime.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Apr 4, 2007)

Ha nice, can't wait to see this when it comes out. I wasn't into Transformers as much as some, but I still enjoyed the original show and movie.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 4, 2007)

This movie is going to be action packed and will be a trilogy at least.


----------



## Hat Hair (Apr 4, 2007)

The toys are going to suck... I mean the fourth of July can't come soon enough. Finally something worth celebrating !


----------



## ArashiUzumaki (Apr 5, 2007)

I just saw the preview for this movie earlier today and it looks like it will be a good movie and I can not wait until it comes out.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 5, 2007)

Is it just me, or does Bonecrusher's face look like an owl? He still looks badass though. The arm with the bucket teeth screams Tyrant. I bet you five dollars that he gets taken out by a rocket launcher that is thrown to OP from out of nowhere. Hopefully, Optimus doesn't get skewered beforehand.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 5, 2007)

Looks great so far, can't wait to see it.


----------



## MagicBreaker (Apr 13, 2007)

New trailer is out!

It happens, you just don't want to admit it.

Optimus Prime finally speaks! The voice actor is Peter Cullen, the original voice actor of Optimus Prime from G1 series.


----------



## JAPPO (Apr 13, 2007)

I stick by my belief that trailers are much better than the actual film.

By the way, the trailer sucked.


----------



## Brandt (Apr 13, 2007)

MagicBreaker said:


> New trailer is out!
> 
> Welcome to the N.H.K
> 
> Optimus Prime finally speaks! The voice actor is Peter Cullen, the original voice actor of Optimus Prime from G1 series.



Hmm...

_Wicked!_


----------



## Arishem (May 18, 2007)

The second theatrical trailer for the movie came out today. It goes without saying, but Transformers looks like it's going to kick major ass.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (May 20, 2007)

Absolutely badass trailer, but one thing confuses me; Voight's character is listed as the US Secretary of State on IMDB but he acts pretty presidential in that trailer, especially with the speech to the nation. Do the Pres, VP, Speaker of the House, and Pres Pro Temp of the Senate all get whacked by the Decepticons or something?


----------



## Bender (May 20, 2007)

Transformers kick ass!


----------



## Slice (May 21, 2007)

They do mess up the original story pretty much but the trailer looks just great.

Anyone else noticed that nearly al of the action scenes seemed to take place during the same scene, i hope that this will not be a 2 hours of "blabla" and then 1 big 10 minute action scene. I want 4 meter robots kickin some ass 

But i do predict that the die hard fans will be pissed of because they changed the cars to a more modern setting.


----------



## Arishem (May 21, 2007)

According to the script review, the majority of the movie consists of action sequences. I have no doubts that Transformers will kick all kinds of ass if this is true. As for the story, although some things have been changed, Seibertron gave the prequel book a hearty recommendation. This gives me hopes of the plot being decent at least.


----------



## Immortal Flame (May 21, 2007)

It's so................kick-ass. It's gonna be a painful wait til July. Damn.


----------

